
Who Is Dead? (2018) - longdefeat
https://nursingclio.org/2018/09/26/who-is-dead/
======
agumonkey
A very profound subject.. didn't realize that people 200 years ago already
faced the struggle.

------
Koshkin
"Brain death" == "irreversible coma," which is technically different from
having an organ that has suffered a biological death.

~~~
rndgermandude
Not really. Brain death means the brain does not function at all, incl
initiating breathing etc.

A coma is described as "just" being unable to perform voluntary (high level)
actions. So basically unresponsiveness.

The usual coma patient is able to breeze on their own (sometimes with some
assistance). A brain dead patient is not.

One could argue that "brain dead" is a subset of "comatose", at best.

------
avivallssa
Liked Reading this !

